# Water Restriction



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd think that routinely restricting water would increase the chances of urinary tract stones too. Seems like a bad idea all around.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Geez! Ive been doing that. My dogs aren't crated but spend most of their time inside. I moved their water outside because Jupiter has taken to dumping and splashing their water all over the place every day. Huge mess. I have noticed my shar pei gulping water when she is outside. I guess I need to find a better way to do things. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

You can get bowls that are difficult to tip, or get a metal pail and clip it to something sturdy so they can't knock it over and dump it.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have always used x-pens and the bowls that hang on the side. This way they can have their woobies too. I never use crates at shows..Also in 
arizona it is hot so I carry a spray bottle with water and squirt water in the dogs mouth and the pads of the feet...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

There are a lot of factors with bloat. Genetics is a big factor and age is another and breed is number 1. This is a good article on bloat for those that are afraid of putting their dog's water outside. I think it will be okay and I will continue to do ours that way.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1571&aid=402


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

It is another risk factor. It was heartbreaking to hear the stories. They were both beloved pets and it happened in an instant. One survived after a $3200 surgery, sadly the other did not make it. One had bloat in the pedigree, the other did not. A very high price to pay financially and emotionally, and a risk I wouldn't personally take on with a breed prone to the condition.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

At the salon I work at water has to be kept in their kennels AT ALL TIMES! Even thought most of the dogs don't touch it, it's there if they need it.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I was going to reply that the only time I restrict water is during potty training, but then I decided to re-word my post and say that I SCHEDULE water (I don't really restrict it) When the water is scheduled, the puppy is more likely to pee on a schedule, too - but I'd never totally restrict water from a housetrained dog. Meau stays in a crate during the day while we're at work and she has a water bowl hanging from her crate door at all times even while in the crate.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww that's it plum, scheduled! Yes the dogs on are a water schedule like food schedule, thank you.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

My dogs are allowed to have a drink wenever they want, they just have to go outside to do it. My shar pei has started to gulp her water and food now that the boys live here as well and Im afraid she will get bloat. Perhaps I should free feed instead of having them on a scheduel? The reason I haven't so far is that Xin will eat if it's in front of her just to make sure no one else gets it first. 

Ive tried several kinds of water dishes but Jupiter either picks it up with his teeth and dumps it or splashes it with his feet or sits in it. It's not fun to clean up after. Wet floor, wet dog. I had a bucket attached to the baby gate about a foot off the floor and he lifted it with his head and dumped it. I tried a feed bowl like what horses use and he sat in it. He splashes or dumps it them rolls in it. Why? Just because he can, I guess. It's certainly not hot here and he is shaved down so I think he just does it for grins and giggles.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I've heard of ice/icey water causing bloat before too: linky
and I can see how if you've restricted water and they're desperate for it that they'll gulp it all down and it can do the same thing.

But I still won't keep the water inside. I have two dogs, neither of them gulps water desperatly when they're let out, infact they generally go for a hoon around the yard before coming back to have a drink at the door; including my terrier who spends 8 hours in her crate all day with no water. My dogs KNOW that they don't get water inside, so they are used to the schedule of when they're let out and they'll drink happily then if they need to, or they won't. They have never been desperate for a drink.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> I've heard of ice/icey water causing bloat before too: linky
> and I can see how if you've restricted water and they're desperate for it that they'll gulp it all down and it can do the same thing.
> 
> But I still won't keep the water inside. I have two dogs, neither of them gulps water desperatly when they're let out, infact they generally go for a hoon around the yard before coming back to have a drink at the door; including my terrier who spends 8 hours in her crate all day with no water. My dogs KNOW that they don't get water inside, so they are used to the schedule of when they're let out and they'll drink happily then if they need to, or they won't. They have never been desperate for a drink.


What you posted describes Enzo ! When he is crated he never gets water and when i let him out he does not gulp it down he will play with me for a long time before even trying to get water. We have water on the ground 24/7 for the cats and the cats and Enzo use the same bowl. I restrict Enzo with the water if i see him drinking un reasonable amounts. I tell him to get out the kitchen and he just leaves.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

that sucks, those poor doggies and the poor owners  Very sad. 

Mercury's Mom you need a puppy pool for the summer LoL 


I did restrict water when we first got Saleen because the first week or so we were having difficulty in crate training and potty training though in hindsight not as much as we could have had. Saleen got a UTI... poor baby, no fun. 

We went through a short phase where the water bowl was located outside and we had a fountain inside because Saleen was SOOO MESSY with the now unlimited water lol. It was always everywhere and gross! It actualy started to mold in one corner of the kitchen because it was always wet and I couldn't keep up cleaning wise. The fountain helped she wasn't as messy with it buuuutttt it was a decoratve type thing that my hubby came up with. Sort of a dual purpose deal pretty and functional. The cat decided that it could double as a litter box too - YUCK!! So no more fountain. 

I don't restrict water anymore persay however I do limit it to an extent, I have to take the bowl away sometimes. Jazz is in the habit of drinking the entire bowl of water in one sitting as many times as you will fill it up for her. she has done it since we got her and we don't know why. It's crazy. Then of course before you know it you find a puddle on the floor. The peeing on the floor is a reccent thing, only in the last few months and there isn't anything wrong with her medically we had her checked out. It's frustrating though. I started adding a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar to their water bowl for a completely unrelated reason and a nice side effect is that neither poodle gupls water anymore or sloshes it around or drains the whole bowl. They drink what they need when they need it like they other two dogs do. It took some getting used to for Jazz, she didnt like it at first but now she doesn't mind. They still get fresh water to play in and drink outside as well but they don't seem to be inclinded to drain that bow anymorel either so mayb they accidently learned not to do that anymore? One can hope. I wish I could put water in their kennels for when they are in there but so far that has been a disaster. Even a water bottle was a huge mess.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good warning. 

This is just me. My dogs all have a small water bowl that connects to the the side of ther crates (they make many different kinds). It cannot top over, and if its bumped hard water can spill but thats not often, and its water oh well - Now the water in the kitchen, I wish I had answer for because with 4 dogs, mainly the spoos - they leave a water trail and puddles. If I had children at risk of being hurt from the puddles, I would need to comprimise.

If dogs are trained to go to their water and owners respond I wouldn't think this is restricting water but monitoring the amounts of water, these people do not sound like they did that.....well. Also a doggie door would be ideal but I cant do that too many in and out of my garage and it just doesnt fit our situtation. I cannot allow my Poms to go 8 hours a day, the spoos maybe, but I dont have issues with the crate part.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Mister usually gulps his water and drinks so much at one time that he actually throws some of it back up a minute later SO i decided to get him a stainless steel metal pail (from the feed store, its a good couple of quarts, he nevers drinks a whole one in one day usually takes a couple days) and i also got a double clip so that it is clipped to the inside of his metal crate so he cant tip it.
NOW he doesnt gulp water anymore and has water any time he's in his crate. I would highly recommend all dogs have access to water no matter how long they are in the crate.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mister said:


> I would highly recommend all dogs have access to water no matter how long they are in the crate.


Sorry this just wont happen for Enzo , I don't want him drinking while in his crate then has to pee and ends up peeing on him self. 

He already pees on his cuffs and that is just nasty and not good for his coat. hwell:

When we drive to dog shows I dont even give him water while driving for the trip there nor the trip back home. He will get some if he seems to want some water. ( i know when he wants some) He will nudge our water bootles and I will pour him some.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

A good dog is a trained dog. And crate training serves a great purpose when house training.  As long as a dog has access to water through out the day and is healthy is water matters. Some restrictions/limitations that some may feel are not....could affect a dog later with gulping issues.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

My lab has bloated twice about 6-7 weeks apart and for none of the reasons one usually associates with bloat..after his 1st and again after his 2nd bloat I did a lot of research and bascially for every article that said one thing such as using elevated bowls I could find another saying don't use elevated bowls..serve food wet don't serve food wet..so bascially I used trial and error and watched my dog to see what worked best for him..my dogs don't get water in their crates..I tried at one point and found they really didn't drink much water while in their crates..when I let them out they would head to the water bowls even tho they had it in their crate..when I am home they have free acess to water any time.

By the way Riley bloated at age 7..He will be 12 years old in a few weeks.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I dont allow water in crates either, its outside (in a big rubbermaid box ) 
the dogs bark if they want out, and sometimes its just to get a drink. Brian digs in the bowl if its inside and even if its in a flat back pail clipped to his crate he will throw it around and play in it. water bottles were knocked down and made a mess too, so I just use the outside water box now . 
if we are at a show I offer water every so often, and then take it away.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one concerned about water issues! My dogs are crated during the day but have attached water bowls. Since we are still house training Ryder, I only fill his bowl half full to last him the day. He usually has it finished by the time I leave in the morning! I've NEVER had a dog drink as much as this boy. He puts my horses to shame! LOL! I have to limit his intake when out of the crate as well. He will drink an entire bowl of water at once. So, I give him a little bit of water about every half hour. He doesn't gulp it then. He is doing absolutely great with the training, but I'm sure it's partly due to water "scheduling." He will go to the door to go out and potties as soon as we take him out. He has never "messed" in the house! Not once since I brought him home but, he has peed several times. Mostly because hubby didn't pay attention to how much water he was consuming.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My dogs have a large, no-tip bowl of water on the floor that they and the cats have free access to all day. I have never experienced a problem with any of them so far. The spoos do drink a fair amount of water during the day but I am usually home to see to it that they get outside often too. I do not offer water when crating for the night. But I have never had to crate during the day. I would be worried about not leaving any water what-so-ever in the crate if I were to be gone for several hours. I would rather deal with a piddle accident than leave my dog without water. 
_


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

At the shows if you don't have water in the crates and the PETA people come in WATCH OUT. They've been know to turn dogs out of their crates.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Poodlepal said:


> At the shows if you don't have water in the crates and the PETA people come in WATCH OUT. They've been know to turn dogs out of their crates.


Good thing I don't bring a crate to shows lol


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I used x pens (At the shows but then I go for the day, or perhaps the weekend.... ) and will in the future ......However there seems to be a common theme at home.. HMMM I never left water for my dogs while at work.. So I wonder if this is really an issue..
My dogs pretty much slept all day. so if cold water is the issue warm it up....Use a tea kettle or just warm water My dogs lick Ice in the A M I get up at 5 and trust me the water is frozen.. But then I add hot to it......


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Sorry this just wont happen for Enzo , I don't want him drinking while in his crate then has to pee and ends up peeing on him self.
> 
> He already pees on his cuffs and that is just nasty and not good for his coat. hwell:
> 
> When we drive to dog shows I dont even give him water while driving for the trip there nor the trip back home. He will get some if he seems to want some water. ( i know when he wants some) He will nudge our water bootles and I will pour him some.


AHHH Mister does the same thing with the peeing on his cuffs. Its gross and really noticeable because of his white/ cream coat.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Gee...setting dogs free at a dog show sounds SO safe *rolls eyes*, much safer than just bringing cheap bowls and a bottle of water to give out. The AKC shows here are always outside in a park which is right against the highway. If a dog were to be set loose there is a good chance it would get hit by a car and there is alway the possibility of the dog being aggressive or somehow getting hurt anotner way.

Im all for kindness to animals, but sometimes common sense needs to come into play as well.

I have picked up a heavy metal dish with rubber edges and underside which is garenteed not to be tipable. Well, the makers obviously never had a dog like Jupiter test it. I came home to a pond in my kitchen. I took the very expencive bowl back. 

Since ice/ice water is a factor in bloat should I be worried about snow munching? Both the spoos love to run around and grab mouthfuls of snow as they go. They LOVE to eat snow.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Revisiting this..........*

Although I would never restrict my dogs from water but I am now seriously considering putting the dogs larger water container outside on the porch, it is covered and screened, but after reading a story on here a while back that someone lost their spoo to them drinking bad water on the porch. 

I would plan to keep it fresh, but what are the concerns with this? What would cause the water to go bad? Maybe a silly questions but I have heard this a couple of times now. Want to know how others handle or would handle.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My husband keeps a stainless steel pail of water outside under our deck (2nd level) for the dogs from spring until late fall. He changes it every day so it is fresh. We have never experienced a problem with that.

I have a large, wide bottomed and heavy bowl that I bought from PetCo in my kitchen. I keep it on a throw rug that I can launder because of my droolers!! LOL All of the pets drink from it. It has graduated sides being wider at the bottom and had a ledge half way up. My cats love to stand on the ledge to straddle the bowl and get their drinks or play in the water if it so moves them. LOL It cannot be tipped over.

I don't crate anymore so I don't have to worry about that. But, when I did, it was for the night and I did not offer water in the crate. I would allow water up until 8:00 p.m. and then not again until they were let out in the morning. 
_


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

We crate PC and Perry regularly... TheGrey has since stopped being crated (but barricaded) and TQ is awesome by herself, but is barricaded as well just so she doesn't shoot out the front door or anything.

We have - what I would equate to - giant gerbil water thingies. They're obviously larger and meant for dogs, but we fill them up and strap 'em on. The dogs usually drink about half in a day when they're crated, sometimes more in the summer months. It isn't A LOT of water, but it is enough to tide them over while they are in their crates. The two that are out just get a bowl of water in the room they're in, and whether they drink it or not is up for grabs.

I do have to stop water for TQ at like 8 pm or so (like spoospirit said) because I neeeeever want to give her any excuse to pee in my bed. (She doesn't like it if A sleeps in my bed, and will mark that side.) Knock on wood, she hasn't peed on the bed in a year... yay TQ!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So how often does everyone honestly change out the water?


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

Olie said:


> So how often does everyone honestly change out the water?


As we all know, our daily routines are different and this affects how we allow them to eat and drink. Working outside in the studio most of the day, plus being Florida, water is available 24/7 inside and out. Neither are crated. We have found the boys know that water is available any time they want and therefore drink less when they want it. We change water about 4 times a day or more if it gets low(also wiping the bowls out).


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

We work during day hours so I cannot change that much. I was just looking for any concerns on water being outside going bad.....I got a little spooked into not doing after reading that it can make dogs sick.


Curious - has anyone noticed the "banned" members in this thread? I wonder if that means the same as being banned from anything else? Furelite and poodlepal......what could one do to get banned anyway? I cannot imagine PP being banned she seemed like a sweet older woman


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Olie said:


> Curious - has anyone noticed the "banned" members in this thread? I wonder if that means the same as being banned from anything else? Furelite and poodlepal......what could one do to get banned anyway? I cannot imagine PP being banned she seemed like a sweet older woman


Nope, didn't notice till you pointed it out. I don't know what you have to do to be banned. Is there some sort of rules and regs somewhere?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Nope, didn't notice till you pointed it out. I don't know what you have to do to be banned. Is there some sort of rules and regs somewhere?


I think coming on here and posing to be someone you aren't and posting under two different names might cause a person to get banned.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I think coming on here and posing to be someone you aren't and posting under two different names might cause a person to get banned.


Are you saying Furelite and Poodlepal were the same person?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Were they the same people? I like them both and have no idea why they would be banned. Hmmm.

As for the water, my animals have water available the time. I try to change it daily. Once in awhile it will be every other day. It is a large bowl so it doesnt really ever go dry, so they dont run out.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Are you saying Furelite and Poodlepal were the same person?


Yeah the moderators can explain better than me but yes. I felt as if I was being stalked and harassed by that poodlepal person and went to a moderator to investigate for me. Turns out it was the same person. Who knew, I sure as heck didn't think someone would be that crazy but I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Nope, didn't notice till you pointed it out. I don't know what you have to do to be banned. Is there some sort of rules and regs somewhere?


I guess....I must have missed it if thats the case


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Yeah the moderators can explain better than me but yes. I felt as if I was being stalked and harassed by that poodlepal person and went to a moderator to investigate for me. Turns out it was the same person. Who knew, I sure as heck didn't think someone would be that crazy but I guess it takes all kinds.


Wow - not sure what to say. Hopefully that doesn't happen again...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Olie said:


> Wow - not sure what to say. Hopefully that doesn't happen again...


The thing is it's a little scary how anonymous the internet can be and just how easily a person can stalk another person without anyone even knowing. It was by complete accident that it was even discovered and I wonder how in the world the person feels that was impersonated here?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - people often forget that internet is far from being a safe place !!!! That is why I never post mine or my kids photos on it or put too much info in general !!!!!

One never knows "who " is on the other side of the "line" - could be anybody with any chosen name, gender, location and even photo !!!! :loco:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

KPoos said:


> It was by complete accident that it was even discovered and I wonder how in the world the person feels that was impersonated here?


Who was being impersonated? I thought it was just a double poster.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Who was being impersonated? I thought it was just a double poster.


I don't know if I should say the name on here since that person isn't a member so if you want to PM me I can tell you. It was a thread back when "poodlepal" started posting, cbrand asked if she knew her and then assumed it was this person all along when in fact it was not. There was even reference in the poodlepal name about being an old woman. So she just went with that and had two personalities basically.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes Fur Elite and Poodlepal and Canine Design where all the same person. I had no clue until Kspoo PM and said she was concerned about PP's behavior towards her. I looked into it and sure Enough same IP. PP's attitude was horrible she consistently insulted the members here and this forum..... When I found out it was fur elite :wacko:

She was Banned because of her behavior and her pretending to be someone else ....


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Yes Fur Elite and Poodlepal and Canine Design where all the same person. I had no clue until Kspoo PM and said she was concerned about PP's behavior towards her. I looked into and sure Enough same IP. PP's attitude was horrible she consistently insulted the members here and this forum..... When I found out it was fur elite :wacko:
> 
> She was Banned because of her behavior and her pretending to be someone else ....


Ok WOW, I knew PP (or whoever) had some issues in the begining but I thought that had calmed down. I dont see all the threads but I hate to hear that, So I guess a warning that this will be uncovered if people attempt to do it. Good catch and thanks, We dont need people like that......clearly kpoos concerns were warrented.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You would think I would have sensed something but I honestly did not. I sensed that the member that would post under poodlepal name was always taking digs at me and I had PM'd that person more than once to ask what their issue was with me and never gotten a serious answer, always vague replies so I just left it alone completely and went about my business. It was the last thing that pp said that got me thinking. I have anxiety and I told "fur elite" that at the end of our relationship and she had mentioned it more than once to take digs at me when she was posting under fur elite but I would just let it go. Then the dig that poodlepal made to me about Harry taking the personality of it's owner got to me. I asked roxy to look into it to make sure that I wasn't just being overly sensitive. I'm glad I did or who knows how long I would have had to tolerate that type of behavior. At least now I know I wasn't going crazy when things were directed at me in an ugly spiteful way.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Creeeeeeeeeeee-py. 


Er, and I change Flip and Jack's water every other day or so. I switch out the bowls when I change the water, and throw the dirty one in the dishwasher. I only give them bottled water, though. I know, it sounds psycho, but it keeps Jack (the Cavalier's) eyes from having a nasty goopy red/brown discharge. It's not that expensive in the grand scheme of things, we have a water cooler (with the hot spigot because hubby is a tea fanatic), and they already drink a lot less since we started them on raw food. Who knew?


----------

